# Patching HardiPanel Siding



## ajstauffer (Sep 23, 2011)

I will have a few dime to quarter sized holes from where a basketball goal was mounted above the garage door.  I plan to take the goal down as soon as I get some advice on how to patch the holes up.

The siding are 4x8 sheets of painted HardiPanel and I would rather not try to replace the whole piece for just a few holes.

How do I go about correctly patching and sealing these holes?
Do I screw a patch piece behind the hole similiar to a drywall hole repair?  What would I use to fill the void after the patch is screwed behind the holes?


Any tips or advice would be much appreciated!!!  Thanks!


----------



## ajstauffer (Sep 24, 2011)

72 views and no comments.  Ouch!


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 25, 2011)

ajstauffer said:


> 72 views and no comments.  Ouch!



The only suggestion I can come up with other than replacing the whole board is automotive _Bondo_. I've seen it used to repair damaged wood window sills, don't know how well it holds up tho.


----------



## inspectorD (Sep 25, 2011)

The local box stores or your hardware store should have, car bondo, or wood bondo. Basically the same thing. You want anything that is non shrink. The issue is that you will need to watch it every year, and most likely fix it every once and a while. There is no magic solution, accept changing the whole board.

Sorry about the 72 views, I can't not stop looking at an unanswered post...kind of like a nascar wreck where you can't look away.


----------



## ajstauffer (Sep 25, 2011)

oldog/newtrick and inspectorD  thanks for the responses!!!  I will look into the bondo ideas.


----------



## BridgeMan (Sep 26, 2011)

Can't help but think that filling the holes with a high-quality polyurethane sealant would be an acceptable fix.  Or even a butyl caulk.  Pump the holes full, cover with a double thickness of waxed paper, then duct tape until the stuff sets.  If the holes are drilled into studs or other solid members, first drive some hardwood dowels into them, ending an inch or so from the surface, before filling with butyl or polyurethane.


----------



## ajstauffer (Sep 26, 2011)

FYI-

I emailed James Hardi and here was there response.



> Dear Adam,
> 
> Repair or Patching
> Dents, chips, cracks and other minor surface damage in James Hardie siding and trim
> ...


----------



## ajstauffer (Sep 26, 2011)

@BridgeMan thanks.

I will see if they are through studs or not.  I would expect that they are!


----------

